# ADS blocking the forum



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

I know advertising allows us to use this site with no cost to us, and I don't generally find the concept of advertising disagreeable. (Well, maybe a little...)

HOWEVER, in the last week there have been several ads that have taken over my screen such that I can no longer see what I am typing or reading. Since the ads rotate, eventually they go away, but it's quite annoying.

Specifically, there is an ad about some kind of bed or bedding that just takes over everything. There is another add, a small Toyota add that takes over the right side of the screen. I have seen this more than once for each ad; twice for the Toyota ad and 3 or 4 times for the bed one.

In the case of the Toyota, it seems that the section of the page that contains the ad is not sized correctly, as the ad itself is quite small. Not so the bedding ad, which takes the entire screen.

I am using Chrome. (Version 91.0.4472.114 (Official Build) (x86_64)) on Mac OSX Catalina. This happens on both my work (AKA _${DAYJOB}_) computer and my personal iMac.

As noted, I suspect this has something to do with the container section of the page for ads, rather than the ads themselves, but it is quite annoying. Hopefully something can be done.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

The next time this happens, can you grab a screenshot? Along with that, can you also provide:

The ad url (where its pointing to, if possible)
What page on the site you were browsing when the ad triggered
OS and Browser 
Day and time if the screenshot is from a different day.

This will help immensely when I got to report the ad. Thanks!

-Mike


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

Will do Mike. It happened again after I posted that...


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

Here are screenshots of a couple of ads that come in from the right side that take over 1/2 of the content.

I haven't seen the one with the bedding since, that one takes up the whole screen (I assume it is one of the ones that goes in between posts).


















The ads eventually go away and I assume are replaced on the right hand side. But it completely interrupts reading the post.

OS: Mac OS Big Sur - Version 11.4
Brwoser: Chrome Version 91.0.4472.164 (Official Build) (x86_64)


----------



## GaSax (Jan 7, 2020)

Try a different browser. I've started using Firefox and haven't had any more problems with the annoying pop-ups. The biggest issue I had was the Google 1 billionth search or user BS prize winner.

If you don't want to try a different browser, changing the settings in your current browser may help with some of them.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Yeah, I keep seeing some ad with this loser's fat face. He's about the worst piano player in history, and has no place on this musician's site IMHO.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

This is cut from a previous thread on the topic of adds:

Just get an ad blocker, everyone. I like uBlock Origin the most.









uBlock Origin


Finally, an efficient blocker. Easy on CPU and memory.




chrome.google.com












uBlock Origin – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)


Download uBlock Origin for Firefox. Finally, an efficient wide-spectrum content blocker. Easy on CPU and memory.




addons.mozilla.org


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

skeller047 said:


> Here are screenshots of a couple of ads that come in from the right side that take over 1/2 of the content.
> 
> I haven't seen the one with the bedding since, that one takes up the whole screen (I assume it is one of the ones that goes in between posts).
> View attachment 108304
> ...


Thanks for all the info, reported.

Jeff


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks to all, especially Jeff the admin. Here are my thoughts. 

1) I have no intention of changing browsers. I like Chrome, and dislike Safari and Firefox. Purely aesthetic reasons.
2) I might use an ad blocker, but I don’t particularly dislike ads per se, and I’m mindful that this site derives most its income from ad impressions. 
3) As a software professional, with some experience in JavaScript and various frameworks like React, it’s obvious to me that the ads in question are in containers that are programmed incorrectly, so that they overlay and obscure the content they are supposed to be next to. Whether this is deliberate or simply a rookie mistake, I do not know. I have an opinion, but no knowledge….


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Let us know if it happens again and grab all the data so I can report it to the ad team.

Also next time full-screen shots so we can see what is going on. 

Jeff


----------

